# UK (London to Barcelona) bicycle ride



## tomasaustin (18 Nov 2010)

Hi Everybody,

I recently cycled to Barcelona (from Bedfordshire), but before I went I tried to find information on all aspects on how to get there and back again. This ranged from routes, what needed packing, how to get back, monies, what to eat, training.... you name it everything! But I found a distinct lack of information. So now I have done it and experienced it, I would like to open my knowledge out to anyone who needs help, rather than having to guess like I did! 

I am currently writing a blog on it (http://bed2barca.blogspot.com/) so feel free to read it, but also feel free to ask me questions.

A bit of information on myself; I am 21, just finished uni, not particularly active, speak small amounts of Spanish and French, know basic bike mechanics (this is more to prove anyone can do this trip and I am not some crazed up bike maniac!)

I did this trip with one mate and we did the trip in 10/11 days, but gave ourselves 14 days for "just in case situations" 

Finally I would like to add this trip is DEFINITELY worth doing, one of the best experiences of my life!


----------



## peteL (19 Jan 2011)

Tom,

In a similar fashion to you, a friend and I had the idea to cycle to Barcelona this summer a few weeks ago and hopefully raise some money for a good cause at the same time. The idea is steadily becoming a plan and in my attempts at research I came across your post and blog which was really good reading.

We will both be 20 by the time we go, I am in good shape and keen to train but never done any 'real' cycling before. My friend Rory is one of those super-fit-likes-to-do-triathlons type.

I had a few questions I was hoping you could help me with:

1)	Our plan is to train hard and do the trip as fast as we can. To help us with this we were planning not to camp and stay in hostels/cheap rooms instead. However, the idea of camping does suit our price range more (we are students too) and sounds fun. How much does carrying the extra weight slow you down do you think?

2)	How did you get your bikes back? The bikes we are using are both very nice bikes and mine is borrowed from family so don't want them damaged on the plane etc. also how much did this cost you?

3)	If we were to camp - did you have any trouble finding camp sites? We will be going in September I don't remember reading when you went.

4)	You seemed to get lost quite a bit - would a sat nav have helped or ruined the fun?

5) Is there anything you would take with you if you did it again or that you found you packed but didn't use?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## the snail (19 Jan 2011)

good blog tom, I really admire your food-centred minimal planning approach! 
" I am not some crazed up bike maniac!" hmm... really?


----------



## aedw (28 Jan 2011)

Mate thanks a lot for taking the time to write the blog, I'm currently in the process of scouring the net for information about Paris>Barcelona for a ride this June so I'm sure your blog'll come in useful!


----------

